# Feeding 1 Inch Baby RBP's in a 55?



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

What is the best way to feed 12-20 1 inch baby RBP's in a 55 gallon tank. I want to make sure they receive the proper nutrition. Also what are some good foods for such small piranha. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

get some pellets and try to feed them those. they should be able to naw at a piece of meat at that size just make sure if you feed them shrimp take the shell off so its easy for them to bite into. ghost shrimp if they have been quarantined are good also blood worms etc. they can be fed the normal diet just make sure they are plump after feeding and feed them often.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Flakes work to, but other then that AS covered it.


----------



## Bones82 (Sep 15, 2008)

OK sounds great. Last time I had very young fish they did great on bloodworms.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

AS above-just keep them well fed-how many times you feed them can be as important as what you feed them.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

How often do you feed them or should you feed them?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

When young 2-3 times a day, as they grow up you can feed them less.. Keep them well fed so they dont pick on other tank mates.. Keep their tummy full, you will notice it and they will grow fast and not kill tank mates..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

for the first month i toss a little bit of food everytime i pass infront of the tank and offer 2-3 meals atleast. i have a lot of time on my hand for my tanks so my water stays in spec and no food is left to hang around/over night


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a good thing to remeber what AS said, dont leave left over foods in there over night, maybe a few hours max.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ok nice. yeah i fed them twice today but then I didnt want to get carried away with treats here and there through out the day.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, ya I left a peice of dovey in my tank all day, they picked at it and such.. Which is good, because if I didnt, they would pick at each other. Just keep em fed.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

i just got 3 1" RB in 55gall they are very happy that they got lot of room
when in store i bought blood worms and beef heart and here is my question i heard that beef heart isnt really good for P

whats true about it?


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

pellets are best


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

For this size brine shrimp cubes have worked out the best for me. Around 2in I introduce white meats. At 3in I get them eating pellets as 90-95% of their diet. Getting 1in Ps eating pellets is going to be hard. Good luck with your new Ps


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i would feed baby p's blood worms, brine shrimp and beefheart all in cubes..


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> i would feed baby p's blood worms, brine shrimp and beefheart all in cubes..


beefheart should be a treat not a staple diet.


----------

